# How can i Change ICON of Dashboard in Dock?



## wallychina (Feb 8, 2006)

Who have any idea? thanks


----------



## dmetzcher (Feb 8, 2006)

Dashboard is actually an application in your Applications folder. Change the icon of the file there, then drag the Dashboard icon off of the Dock, and let go. It should disappear with a poof of smoke. You can then drag your Dashboard application from the Applications folder to the Dock, and it should have the new icon that you gave it.

For information on changing the icons of files, you can check out a little tip that I wrote:
http://www.mymacblog.com/index.php/archive/tip-change-the-icon-of-any-finder-item/


----------



## wallychina (Feb 8, 2006)

Do u try change dashboard icon?


----------



## barhar (Feb 8, 2006)

'How can i change (the) icon of Dashboard in (the) Dock? ... Who have any idea? thanks'

01. Click on (and keeping the mouse button still pressed) and drag the 'Dashboard' icon from the 'Dock'.

02. Locate and click (once) on the icon of the volume, file, or folder - of which you want to replace the icon of the 'Dashboard' application with, and select 'Finder's 'File, Get Info' menu item ('Command I'); and, window whose title will end with ' info' will appear. 
Next, click on the '... Info' window's upper left (small) icon [a blue tint will appear around the icon], and then select 'Finder's 'Edit, Copy' menu item ('Command C').

Or, follow the 2nd barhar post ('Disregarding the 'free' request ...'s 'Creating a 'Transparent' icon.' section) instructions here.

03. Open the '/Applications/' folder, click on 'Dashboard', and select 'Finder's 'File, Get Info' menu item ('Command I'). A window title 'Dashboard info' will appear.
04. Click on the upper left (small) 'Dashboard' icon, and then select 'Finder's 'Edit, Paste' menu item ('Command V'). The 'Dashboard' icon will be replaced.
05. Close the '... info' window(s).

'Do u try change dashboard icon?' - is not legible.


----------



## wallychina (Feb 10, 2006)

barhar said:
			
		

> 'How can i change (the) icon of Dashboard in (the) Dock? ... Who have any idea? thanks'
> 
> 01. Click on (and keeping the mouse button still pressed) and drag the 'Dashboard' icon from the 'Dock'.
> 
> ...





May i ask u change THE icon of Dashboard . and THE icon in DOCK is change to what u changed. I change the icon of dashboard but in dock is not change any more . thanks for help


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2006)

I try to translate this for those who're trying to help...

"I change the icon of dashboard but in dock is not change any more . thanks for help"

should probably mean:

"I changed the icon of the Dashboard application, but when adding it to the Dock, the change does not take and it still displays the original Dashboard icon. Thanks for your help."


----------



## deliciousMammal (Feb 12, 2006)

Something interesting that I have noticed about changing icons in OS X is that in the system help it tells you that if you go to the info window of a file or folder, select the icon, select edit->copy, go to the info window of the file you want to change, select the icon, select edit->paste, then it will change the icon to the copied icon. This does work, but what they don't tell you is that any preview viewable file format will work too. You just have to open the image in preview, go to edit->copy, open the info window for the file or folder you want to change, select the icon, and choose edit->paste. The only problem is that if  you use a big picture the entire file size of the picture will be added to that of the file thats' icon is being changed, so you should try resizing big images.


----------



## dmetzcher (Feb 12, 2006)

deliciousMammal said:
			
		

> Something interesting that I have noticed about changing icons in OS X is that in the system help it tells you that if you go to the info window of a file or folder, select the icon, select edit->copy, go to the info window of the file you want to change, select the icon, select edit->paste, then it will change the icon to the copied icon. This does work, but what they don't tell you is that any preview viewable file format will work too. You just have to open the image in preview, go to edit->copy, open the info window for the file or folder you want to change, select the icon, and choose edit->paste.


You can actually highlight any file, do a copy, and then paste into the Get Info window for another file. The icon for the second file (that you pasted to) will change to the icon of the file file (where you copied the whole file in the Finder by highlighting the file and pressing Command+C). No need to open files in Preview.



			
				deliciousMammal said:
			
		

> The only problem is that if  you use a big picture the entire file size of the picture will be added to that of the file thats' icon is being changed, so you should try resizing big images.


Actually, this isn't true if you copy the the picture by highlighting it in the Finder, and pressing Command+C. Not sure how you are doing it (in Preview?). In any case, highlighting the file in the Finder, and pressing Command+C, and then pasting to the Get Info window of another file will not paste the full file size of that image into the icon of the other file. It will scale it to 128x128 pixels. I've tested this for a tip that I wrote on my Web site because I was concerned that the whole file would be copied, and not just a thumbnail icon.


----------

